# Car-camper wanting to learn before I buy another van!!



## Supermart17 (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi,

My name is Martin, currently have Honda Civic aero deck which is great for sleeping in.

I recently sold my Nissan Vanzetti camper van as it was so underused as I had no clue what I was doing, or where to go!! 

I've joined this to learn from fellow campers and will hopefully buy a new van armed with new knowledge and ideas!!! 

Cheers 

M


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi and welcome along. Two biggest decisions on a van are 1. Layout 2. Size. Once you have that in your mind the path starts to lead you towards your choices.


----------



## jeanette (Sep 15, 2017)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------



## runnach (Sep 15, 2017)

Whatever you decide upon 12 months down the line you will have a new wish list of must haves desirable and don't needs ,,,you only find that out by running a van and it giving you a benchmark 

Channa


----------



## The laird (Sep 16, 2017)

Hi wrlcome and enjoy


----------



## runnach (Sep 16, 2017)

A good van if you can find one are Toyota Hi ace ....very popular with carpet fitters, because of the length and still nimble around town ...also if you can pick up an ex carpet fitters van it wont have been knocked about have straighish panels perhaps seen polish has been used like an overgrown car

Been around long enough should be some cheap vans 

Channa


----------



## wildebus (Sep 16, 2017)

Hello Supermart 

Quoted a reply below ....


hairydog said:


> The basic rule is that you will want it 1.5 metres bigger on the inside,,1.5 metres smaller on the outside.
> People on this forum will assert that what they have is the best choice for them. This may be true for them, but not for you. It may also just be them trying to convince themselves that they chose well.
> Personally, *I like a bed that doesnt need assembling or making at bedtime.*
> I prefer a layout with *somewhere to relax in the daytime, not a dinette arrangement designed to sit for a meal*.
> ...



I have moved from VW T4 to VW T5 to a VW LT and there are probably 3 key reasons for ME wanting/needing to do so, and two of them are highlighted above in the post by hairydog.
The third (and maybe most important to me?) reason is being able to stand up - You will get that last one with a Motorhome, and with _some _Campervans, but not many Campers unless they have an elevating roof.
Your own requirements will of course vary.

Maybe take a trip to the NEC Motorhome show? Only cost you a tenner to get in and you will see a massive range from the tiniest Campers right through to behemoths of Motorhomes and will give you an idea of how small a vehicle you can realistically live with.  (If you have managed in an Aerodeck, you are doing very well as well  ).


----------



## yorkslass (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## AuldTam (Sep 30, 2017)

Supermart17 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Martin, currently have Honda Civic aero deck which is great for sleeping in.
> 
> ...



I spent many a night sleeping in the back of my Volvo estate around the Trossachs


----------



## cipro (Oct 1, 2017)

Hire one first see how u get on with it could cost around £800 
a week but cheaper than £??????? What ever your budget is 
just an idea


----------



## shawbags (Oct 1, 2017)

I had a Citroen romahome and it was a great all round small can , needed on the market is something similar but with a full shower room , obviously slightly longer , 55 mpg was easily gained on a run and a bit more some times , easy to park and cheap to insure . There are vans around the size I'm talking about but very far and few between, I wrote my romahome off  God I wish I still had it .


----------



## antiquesam (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi. Where to go? Follow a hobby, if you enjoy socializing then go to a Meet, if you enjoy heavy drinking then attend a Meet. Personally, I enjoy walking so tend to find a wilding spot close to the start for the night, preferably in a quiet car park in the middle of nowhere, but others enjoy parking up on a seafront in the middle of a town. The world is your oyster in a motorhome.


----------

